# PC Games 2/12 mit Top-Vollversion King's Bounty Collection, DLC-Berater und Skyrim-Mods



## Petra_Froehlich (21. Januar 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *PC Games 2/12 mit Top-Vollversion King's Bounty Collection, DLC-Berater und Skyrim-Mods* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: PC Games 2/12 mit Top-Vollversion King's Bounty Collection, DLC-Berater und Skyrim-Mods


----------



## Prime85 (21. Januar 2012)

Schön, das Tests zu Deponia, The Lost Chronicles of Zerzura und Take On Helicopters sowie jeweils eine Vorschau zu DSA: Demonicon und Legends of Pegasus im neuen Heft sind. Warum findet man eigentlich auf der Seite hier überhaupt nichts zu The Lost Chronicles of Zerzura?


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (21. Januar 2012)

Immer dünner, immer teurer  
Ein fragwürdiger Kurs...

Ich fand (war es die letzte Ausgabe?) den Artikel über Entwicklerfirmen sehr interessant, ruhig mehr davon, auch in dieser Ausgabe der Artikel über Mods und alte Spieleserien sehr interessant.

Aber liebes PCG Team, wirklich:

Vor 2 Jahren waren die Ausgaben noch gute 40 Seiten dicker und preiswerter.

PS. Ich erwarte immernoch Premien für langjährige Abonnenten und nicht nur für Neueeinsteiger... In WoW gibt es auch Endlevel content


----------



## der-jan (21. Januar 2012)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Immer dünner, immer teurer   Ein fragwürdiger Kurs...


Was meinst du? Models als Freundin? Das kann ins Geld gehen...


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (21. Januar 2012)

der-jan schrieb:


> Was meinst du? Models als Freundin? Das kann ins Geld gehen...


 




Wer Zeit hat, kann sich diesen Podcast anhören, da wird ausführlich beleuchtet, warum Spielezeitschriften heutzutage einfach nicht mehr so viel taugen. (Auch von ehemaligen Redakteuren ua der PCA)

http://www.gameone.de/blog/2011/2/der-gameone-plauschangriff-spiele-zeitschriften


----------



## Enisra (22. Januar 2012)

ähm
eigentlich wird´s da nicht erklärt, außerdem hab ich hier die PCG 9/10 rumliegen
rate mal wie viel Seiten mehr die hat


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (22. Januar 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> ähm
> eigentlich wird´s da nicht erklärt, außerdem hab ich hier die PCG 9/10 rumliegen
> rate mal wie viel Seiten mehr die hat


 
-.- 

Na dann gehen wir weiter zurück, du must entschuldigen, wenn ich nur sehr grob geschätzt habe und nicht jeden Satz juristisch belege, aber bitte, weil du es bist, habe ich die Ausgaben mal entstaubt:


12/07: ca. 180
11/07: ca: 180
10/07: ca. 180 usw

aktuell: ca 150.

Aber das ist eigentlich gar nicht der Punkt, was mich aktuell viel mehr stört ist: 
Man kann sich heutzutage durch das fast schon inzestuöse Verhalten nicht mehrere Spielezeitschriften kaufen, da in jeder Zeitschrift Berichte 1: 1 von der anderen übernommen werden.
Was spricht dagegen mehrere Berichte von einem Spiel zu machen, auch wenn die Zeitschriften zum selben Verlag gehören?
Und damit kommen wir zum von mir zitierten Podcast indem erwähnt wird, dass man Berichte, Tests auch im Internet nachlesen, bzw sich sogar mit lets plays informieren kann.

Wofür ich mir eine Zeitschrift kaufe ist: Ich will eine Meinung hören. 

Bestes Beispiel: EDF in der aktuellen Ausgabe: Es hat eine schlechte Bewertung, ist aber ein sehr witziges Spiel.
Das erwähnt der Redakteur im Kommentar, allerdings weiß ich nicht wer das ist. Er wird auch nicht in der Stammredaktion erwähnt.
Somit habe ich eine mathematische Wertung und die Meinung eines Manne, von dem ich keine Ahnung habe ob sich sein Geschmack mit meinem deckt, weil ich den nicht kenne, weil die PCG ihre Belegschaft ständig ändert.

Und dann tut es mir leid, wenn ich die PCG nicht mehr aboniert habe und auch immer seltener kaufe und mich lieber auf Seiten wie gameone verlasse, von denen ich weiß worauf sie stehen und die nicht auf Wertungen setzen.


Dieses wird im Podcast erwähnt, ich weiß nicht wie du das nicht gehört hast. Ich suche die Stelle noch mal raus wenn ich Zeit habe. 

Grüße.


edit: Also Enisra: ab 1:00:00 wird die Problematik erklärt, bei 1:10 und bei 1:15 nochmal präziser von Eddie. 2 Stunden Podcast noch mal gehört, anstrengend ^^

Diese Problematik ist natürlich nur subjektiv. Ich habe auch keine Lust auf eine riesen Diskussion. ^^


----------



## Enisra (22. Januar 2012)

ähm ich weiß ja nicht, aber der Stange ist jetzt nun nicht wirklich selten im Heft und auch wenn man nicht weiß dasser für die Play3 schreibt sollte einem der Name schon mal auffallen und bei den Freien stehts auch teils dabei
Zumal was heißt da häufig, bis auf wenige Ausnahmen schreiben außerm Stange nur noch der Tony und der Sascha fürs Heft seit der Gamesgroup, so kommen vielleicht noch 4-5 Leute hinzu die noch bei Computec sind und als mal einen Artikel schreiben

und naja, so jetzt nach der reinen Seitenanzahl gehen ist jetzt auch wieder eine Milchmädchenrechnung, dazu müsste man jetzt die Heft der letzten Jahre sezieren um da eine brauchbare Aussage zu bekommen

Und mal ehrlich, Gameone kann man überhaupt nicht mit der PCGames oder überhaupt einem Heft vergleichen, alleine weil das eh schon Konsolenfanboys mit schlechten Argumenten sind und deswegen grade mal alle Jubeljahre PC-Spiele kommen, zieht man darüberhinnaus eigentlich kaum Infos aus aktuellen Spielen raus, am meisten noch aus den einstündigen Anspielvideos, auch weil Viacom seine deutschen Sender kaputtspart und die Sendung eh nur 15 min dauern
so wirklich taugt das mehr als Infotaiment das man sich eher anschaut weil man unterhalten werden will, aber nicht weil man informiert werden will

Aber das ist jetzt eher was für´s Gameoneforum, nur ohne mich

ach ja. PS. im Teil über die DLCs hätte man ein Spiel noch Prima unterbringen können, den Trail Simulator 2012
Ansich ist das Spiel ok, es ist kein vergleich zu dem Rondomediazeugs, aber wenn man mal sich anschaut was die für neue Züge und Strecken an Geld verlangen, das sind richtige Mondpreise, so das man da grade beim aktuellem ICE und nur den mal eben nen Zwanni locker machen sollst und das ist schon etwas unverschämt


----------



## golani79 (22. Januar 2012)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> 12/07: ca. 180
> 11/07: ca: 180
> 10/07: ca. 180 usw
> 
> aktuell: ca 150.


 

Hast schon mal geschaut, ob sich der Werbeanteil vlt. geändert hat? Die Erstausgabe, die hier bei mir rumliegt hat grade mal 98 Seiten - dürfte aber auch nicht so viel Werbung drinnen sein.
Ansonsten kann man auch sagen, dass es nicht immer gleich viel zu berichten gibt.

Ich kauf mir die PCGames zwar schon ne Weile nicht mehr, da sie mir generell nicht mehr so gut gefällt, aber ob das Magazin jetzt 150 oder 180 Seiten hat, würd ich jetzt nicht so schlimm finden bzw. hatten die scho nimmer ne unterschiedliche Seitenanzahl.
Mal mehr, mal weniger. Gab früher schon Ausgaben mit weniger als 150 Seiten - und ich rede jetzt nicht aus der Zeit der Anfänge.


----------



## der-jan (22. Januar 2012)

Das Seitenzahlkriterium find ich gar nicht so wichtig wenn man "früher und jetzt" vergleicht
als ich meine erste pcg gekauft hatte und gelesen habe - dann waren da "neue" sachen drin gestanden - da waren auf den datenträger videos, patches, demos etc - die ich mir nicht hätte runterladen können 

wenn bei der nächsten pcg ein poster von dem netten prinzesschen der vollversion beiliegen würde... das wäre dann wieder ne sache, die das heft gegenüber "internet" besonders reizvoll machen würde - klar die vollversion an sich ist schon für mich kaufgrund genug - aber das mit dem poster ist halt ein gutes beispiel


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (22. Januar 2012)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Immer dünner, immer teurer  Ein fragwürdiger Kurs... Ich fand (war es die letzte Ausgabe?) den Artikel über Entwicklerfirmen sehr interessant, ruhig mehr davon, auch in dieser Ausgabe der Artikel über Mods und alte Spieleserien sehr interessant.


 
Der Umfang von derzeit 150 Seiten ist seit sehr, sehr langer Zeit konstant. Ohne konkret nachgezählt zu haben, ist die Zahl der Nettoseiten (also nach Abzug der Anzeigen) gefühlt gleich geblieben oder oder gar gestiegen...werde das aber nochmal überprüfen. Natürlich kann man das nicht mit den 350-Seiten-Wälzern aus der Zeit Ende der 90er vergleichen. Was damals möglich war, ist heute weder sinnvoll noch zeitgemäß: mit einem Heft alle Interessen abzudecken, quasi one-size-fits-all.

Das PC-Games-Stammheft richtet sich an Leser, die einen Marktüberblick haben wollen - gestern Battlefield, heute ein Adventure, morgen ein Steam-Indie-Spiel. Wer sich hingegen nur für ein einzelnes Spiel interessiert (WoW, SWTOR, RoM usw.), für den bieten wir extra zugeschnittene Magazine an. So "nerven" wir nicht die Leute, die mit MMOs nix anfangen können - und bieten umgekehrt deren Fans mehr fürs Geld. Es wäre ja Quatsch, nur um der reinen Seitenzahl willen plötzlich WoW-Guides ins Heft zu nehmen...

Natürlich kann man immer drüber reden, wie man die 150 Seiten (bzw. 180 Seiten bei Extended) sinnvoll füllt. Die Redaktion wird morgen den kompletten Montag damit verbringen, über diese Frage zu debattieren. Wer noch Wünsche, Kritik und Anregungen auf Lager hat - herzlich gerne.

Einen messbar besseren Gegenwert gegenüber von vor fünf Jahren bietet PC Games übrigens bei den Vollversionen; wir hatten in 2010 und 201 einige echte Knaller am Start, die super bei den Lesern und Abonnenten angekommen sind. Von der Sorte wird's in den kommenden Monaten auch einige geben.

Petra
PC Games


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (22. Januar 2012)

Ich schreib einen doch recht umfangreichen Beitrag und werde auf einen Satz reduziert 

Sagen wir die PCG ist 200 Seiten stärker, als früher, wie erwähnt, das ist überhaupt nicht der Punkt. 

Gerade die Entwicklerspecials haben mir viel Spaß gemacht, genauso wie das Mod special, PCG und auch andere Zeitschriften müssen sich mit soetwas einfach mihr von "Internet" unterscheiden. Auch Poster etc. sind ein adäquates Mittel.

Ich sehe immer weniger Grund ein Heft einem Forum/einer Newsseite vorzuziehen, weil einfach das selbe drinnen steht, die gleichen Bilder drinnen sind und die News und Trailer manchmal auch schon veraltet sind. Siehe Max Payne 3 im März. Wenn ihr euch als Informationsmedium seht, müsstet ihr in der Beziehung schon von Print abspringen.
Auch die DVD für die ich extra bezahle (weil es die PCG am Kiosk nicht ohne gibt) ist für mich nicht seh interessant, weil da nur Trailer sind, die ich schon vor 3 Wochen gesehen habe und tools, die nicht wirklich was für mich bingen. Die letzte interessante DVD war die mit der Gothic 2 Vollversion für mich.
Und wenn ich nochmal auf Enisra zurückkommen darf: Vergleich mal den Uterhaltungswert von den gameonebeiträgen mit den furchtbar gekünstelten Humor einer PCGDVD. Da stimme ich dir zu, dafür ist gameone primär da.
(Und ja sie sind furchbare Konsolenfanboys ^^ Bringen aber sehr "menschliche" Argumente, wenn ihnen ein Spiel wegen einem feature nicht gefällt, lassen sie das auch mal gradenlos durchfallen, bsp schlechte KI in einem Shooter. Ein Mag würde hier nur ein paar Punkte abziehen, was mir die Kaufentscheidfung nicht gerade erleichtert. Wenn Wolf ein Spiel gefällt, weiß ich ob es für mich etwas ist, weil ich seinen Geschmack kenne. Wenn früher ein Dirk Gooding ein go gegeben hat wusste ich dass es ein guter Shooter/Strategiespiel war. 

Das fehlt mir heutzutage, weil ich das Gefühl habe, dass jeder über alles schreibt. 
Printmedien müssen ihre Kontake zur Industrie nutzen um exklusive Screens, Videos und anderes zu erhalten um es für mich (!) interessanter zu machen.


Sorry für den langen Text


----------



## Scarface794 (22. Januar 2012)

Also Ende der 90er waren die Hefte durchaus besser gefüllt mir Previews und ausführlichen Tests. Ich erinnere ich mich noch an den Supergroßen ausführlichen Test von Command & Conquer 3, das waren gute 12 oder 13 Seiten. So ausführliche Tests zu wichtigen Spielen wären mal wieder schön. Dann ist natürlich der nächste Punkt, für welches Spiel macht man einen so ausführlichen Test. Aber da ist dann die Kreativität der Redakteure gefragt. 

Bei dem Test von C&C 3 damals waren ja z.B. sämtliche Einheiten schön übersichtlich dargestellt, sowas vermisse ich heuer irgendwie. Bei den Previews könnte vielleicht mehr Bildmaterial dabeisein, oder dass man auch wie bei C&C 3 damals vorab ein großes Special im Heft macht. Dann würde es auch wieder ein wenig zunehmen. Ich persönlich freue mich dieses Jahr besonders auf Max Payne 3, Hitman 5 und GTA 5. Dazu große und ausführliche Tests und Specials wären sicherlich im Interesse vieler Spieler.

Was ich besonders vermisse ist der Tipps & Tricks Teil. Sicher, im Zuge von Internet schaut fast jeder da nach, aber eine Komplettlösung Marke PCG ist mir doch lieber als eine aus dem Internet. Zumal die Komplettlösung von Baphomets Fluch 2 (12/1997) so konzipiert war, dass man nicht groß suchen musste sondern punktgenau nur den einen Tipp las, worauf es ankam. Die war einfach schöner, als dass man, wenn man nicht weiter kommt sich seine Komplettlösung aus dem Netz zieht.

Man könnte auch mehr Videos auf die DVD packen, gegebenenfalls auf die Vollversion verzichten. Mehr Previews als Videos oder längere Folgen von Rossis Welt wären besser, finde ich. 

Was ich früher ganz toll fand, war die Kolumne von Michael Mittermeier. Man muss nicht gleich wieder den Mittermeier holen, aber wenn Rossi vielleicht mal eine ausführlicherere Kolumne schreiben könnte oder eine Seite mit dem Titel wie "Fischers Gedanken zu..." und dann greift man irgendwas aus dem Spieleralltag wieder auf und Herr Fischer gibt seinen Senf dazu. 
Wobei, der Rossi kann das denke ich besser. 
Und wenn der das auch übernehmen könnte, klappts vielleicht auch mit seiner Gehaltserhöhung. Mehr Arbeit - Mehr Gehalt!


----------



## Exar-K (22. Januar 2012)

Petra_Froehlich schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man immer drüber reden, wie man die 150 Seiten (bzw. 180 Seiten bei Extended) sinnvoll füllt. Die Redaktion wird morgen den kompletten Montag damit verbringen, über diese Frage zu debattieren. Wer noch Wünsche, Kritik und Anregungen auf Lager hat - herzlich gerne.


 Mehr Rossi ist immer der richtige Weg. 
Außerdem möchte ich nach wie vor mehr eigene Videobeiträge auf DVD. Nehmt wieder die Kamera mit, wenn ihr Entwickler auf der ganzen Welt besucht. Dreht Beiträge zu den Specials im Heft, usw.
Die Specials im Heft sind auch sehr interessant, davon gerne mehr.

Worauf man verzichten kann, sind definitiv Tipps & Tricks. Völlig überflüssige Platz- und Papierverschwendung heutzutage, da man sich alles mit 3 Klicks im Netz zusammensuchen kann.
Und lasst auch bitte jegliche Poster weg, ich bin keine 13 mehr (und ich denke auch nicht, dass diese Altersgruppe von der PCG angesteuert wird).
Was ich wichtig finde, ist der Hardwareteil. Der sollte sein gutes Dutzend an Seiten behalten.

Mehr fällt mir spontan nicht ein.

PS: Mich persönlich stört der aufgeblähte Modteil schon länger. Mods sind kostenlos, dafür brauch ich keine "Kaufberatung". Halbe bis ganze Seite mit einer Liste an Empfehlungen reicht da völlig.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (22. Januar 2012)

Ich halte solche Empfehlungen für recht nutzlos Exar, da da jeder einen anderen Geschmack hat. Ich beispielsweise bin ein großer Posterfan, da ichdiese gerne in meinem PC Zimmer aufhänge (aktuell BF3 und Hitman) und weiß nicht, was daran kindisch sein soll.

Einen Hardwareteil finde ich ok, sollte aber nicht erweitert werden, dafür gibt es die PCGH. 

Den Modteil finde ich keineswegs überflüssig, es geht hier nicht um Kaufempfehlung, sondern auf Mods aufmerksam zu machen, die man nicht kennt/sie ohne diesen nicht kennenlernen würde. 

Tips finde ich wiederum auch überflüssig.

PS. Natürlich mehr Rossi, schließlich braucht er ja schon eine Seite, um seine Kochkünste von Fans preisen zu lassen


----------



## Exar-K (23. Januar 2012)

Das sind auch keine Empfehlungen, sondern meine Meinung. Ob du die nutzlos findest, ist mir relativ egal.
Die Redaktion entscheidet, was von der Mehrheit der Leser gewünscht  wird und deshalb nutze ich die Möglichkeit, meine Wünsche zu äußern.



Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Und dann tut es mir leid, wenn ich die PCG nicht mehr aboniert habe und auch immer seltener kaufe und mich lieber auf Seiten wie gameone verlasse, von denen ich weiß worauf sie stehen und die nicht auf Wertungen setzen.


Du hast kein Abo und kaufst die PCG immer seltener, ich hingegen bin langjähriger Abonnent und hatte eigentlich nicht vor in absehbarer Zeit etwas daran zu ändern. Von dir kriegt Computec also kein Geld, von mir schon.
Wessen Meinung da wohl "nutzloser" ist?
Sorry, das konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Januar 2012)

Ihr werdet mir langsam echt unheimlich. Ihr hattet in den letzten Jahren oft Spiele auf der DVD, die ich zwar auf meiner "die will ich noch kaufen"-Liste hatte, aber irgendwie noch nicht dazu gekommen bin. Auch hier ist das wieder der Fall  Bei der Vollversionswahl habt ihr jedenfalls ein überaus gutes Händchen, da kann man nicht meckern.

Und zum Heft an sich: Ich würde mir auch gerne wieder ein Heft mit 200+ Seiten wünschen. Dazu noch 2 DVDs mit allerlei Videos, der üblichen Vollversion, mit Demos noch drauf.
Ich wäre dafür sogar bereit mehr zu zahlen. Ist mir lieber, als wenn alles auf zig unterschiedliche Hefte verteilt wird, bei denen ich nicht mehr durchblicke.

Und zu den angesprochenen Mods: Das braucht man nicht in jedem Heft machen, aber sobald es so viele wie jetzt bei Skyrim gibt, kann man durchaus auch mal eine große Übersicht auf mehreren Seiten machen. Die von Skyrim war ziemlich gut 
Wie wäre es mal mit so einer schönen Übersicht für Arma 2?  Da gibt es ja auch viele Sachen.

Ansonsten hab ich eigentlich nicht viel am Heft zu meckern, bin eigentlich soweit ziemlich zufrieden


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (23. Januar 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Das sind auch keine Empfehlungen, sondern meine Meinung. Ob du die nutzlos findest, ist mir relativ egal.
> Die Redaktion entscheidet, was von der Mehrheit der Leser gewünscht wird und deshalb nutze ich die Möglichkeit, meine Wünsche zu äußern.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Völlig falsch, wenn man sich die Verkaufszahlen ansieht, die seit Jahren zurückgehen. Das bestreben der PCG sollte sein, neue Leser zu gewinnen/ aktuelle Leser nicht zu verschrecken.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/PC_Games#Auflagenstatistik


Abonnentenrückgang: 50% seit 2003
Verkaufsrückgang: teilweise über 300% 150% seit 2003



Und natürlich ist deine Meinung nutzlos im Sinne der PCG, ebenso wie meine, denn (entfremdete Zahlen) 50% werden es genauso sehen wie du und 50% völlig anders. 
Wenn 1000 Leute nach einem größeren Modteil schreien, werden 1000 Leute ihn verfluchen. ^^ Woran soll sie sich jetzt richten 
Die Neulich gestartete Umfrage ist da schon sinnvoller. 
Mehr wollte ich damit nicht sagen.
Im übrigen sind nur 25% der Käufer Abonnenten, also ist die Meinung der Abonnenten eine Minderheitenmeinung 
Sorry aber DAS konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen. 


Was ist bei der Umfrage eigentlich rausgekommen?


----------



## Enisra (23. Januar 2012)

ähm, also wenn man schon die Verkaufszahlen anbringen will, sollte man schauen das man auch den Gesamten Markt betrachten, denn der ist insgesamt geschrumpft

DWDL.de - IVW 4/2011: Die Auflagenzahlen im Detail
DWDL.de - IVW 3/2011: Die Auflagenzahlen im Detail

Allerdings muss ich eher sagen, das so ein Mod-Teil schon interesant ist, allerdings sollte man da weniger nur die Mods vorstellen, sondern was viel wichtiger ist, die Mods auch mal kurz testen
Aber deine Meinung über die DVD ist falsch, denn Trailer sind meist garkeine mehr drin, außer Bloodmoon oder Reborn Horizont und wenn dann als so Trailer-DVD von der E3 oder wenn kein Eigenes Videomaterial vorliegt wie jetzt bei Rainbow Six, dann ist das auch wieder kommentiert
Auch muss man bedenken, das Vollversionen heute so wichtig als Kaufanreitz sind wie früher der Tipp&Tricksteil und eine Zweite DVD würde ich ja eh begrüßen, das hab ich ja schon vor Monaten als Podcastfrage gestellt und solch Große Vollversionen wie Sacred 2 zeigen auch irgendwo wieder, das einige sich schon gerne die Videos anschauen

hm, um das 'Problem "wer issen des da" zu umgehen könnte man ja die Redakteursseite vielleicht umbauen und noch Extras mit rein bastelt


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (23. Januar 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> hm, um das 'Problem "wer issen des da" zu umgehen könnte man ja die Redakteursseite vielleicht umbauen und noch Extras mit rein bastelt


 
Da wäre ich dafür. Das würde dem Leser den Geschmack des Redakteurs näher bringen, auf dem es de facto ankommt.
Das würde aber auch heißen, dass der Kommentarteil weiter ausgebaut werden müsste, da die Meinung des Redakteurs, bei den doch sehr "Neutralen" Test weniger von Bedeutung ist.

Die letzte Vollversion die ich installiert habe war Gothic 2, womit wir wieder bei meiner Aussage wären, dass einzelne Meinungen wenig von Gewicht sind, weil die Leserschaft verschiedene Präferenzen hat. 
Mir sind die Vollversionen recht unwichtig, ich würde mich über kommentiertes Ingamematerial im Stil vom HOMM Test 07/06 freuen, den ich vor kurzem Ausgepackt habe. 
Da andere das völlig anders sehen, ist es aber müßig darüber zu diskutieren.

Wurden die Ergebnisse der Umfrage veröffentlicht? Mich würde es interessieren, was die Leserschaft so geantwortet hat. Vorallem, weil es ja auch definiert, wohin das Heft in nächster Zeit hin lenken wird.


----------



## -Rhodan- (23. Januar 2012)

Super Vollversion, wird gleich mal beim nächsten Händler gekauft  Bitte mehr Strategie Titel.


----------



## -Rhodan- (23. Januar 2012)

-Rhodan- schrieb:


> Super Vollversion, wird gleich mal beim nächsten Händler gekauft  Bitte mehr Strategie Titel.


 
Edit: Hab ich das richtig verstanden, dass man dazu nicht den Vorgänger brauch um es zu spielen.


----------



## Scarface794 (23. Januar 2012)

>> Abonnentenrückgang: 50% seit 2003
>> Verkaufsrückgang: teilweise über 300% 150% seit 2003

Hmmm...
Zähl ich dann zur aussterbenden Art?  Ich beziehe die PCG im Abo ja seit 1998. Vielleicht lassen sich die Leute vom Team mal was für treue Kunden einfallen.


----------



## Bonkic (23. Januar 2012)

Scarface794 schrieb:


> >> Abonnentenrückgang: 50% seit 2003
> >> Verkaufsrückgang: teilweise über 300% 150% seit 2003



mich würde viel eher interessieren, wie ein verkaufszahlenrückgang von über 100% in der praxis aussieht.


----------



## TruePlayer (23. Januar 2012)

Die PC Games darf ruhig umfangreicher werden. Habe die Extended abonniert und eigentlich sollte die dann 4 Wochen auf der Toilette ausreichen. Leider reicht sie meist nur für eine, maximal zwei Wochen. 

Mehr Inhalt würde auf keinen Fall schaden. Ein paar Reviews zu Free2Play, Browsergames, Indi Titel, (z.b.: asc-hq.org, freeorion.org, etc.)

Gerade im MMO bereich kann man auch alle 3-6 Monate mal wieder einen 'quicklook' bringen um zu schauen ob sich Spiele verbessert oder verschlechtert haben.

Ich würd mich über mehr Lesestoff freuen. UND Poster! Bin zwar schon Ü30, Poster sind trotzdem gut.


----------



## Bonkic (23. Januar 2012)

TruePlayer schrieb:


> Habe die Extended abonniert und eigentlich sollte die dann 4 Wochen auf der Toilette ausreichen. Leider reicht sie meist nur für eine, maximal zwei Wochen.



lass ich den vom stapel? nee, zu billig.


----------



## Ichhier (23. Januar 2012)

Petra_Froehlich schrieb:


> Der Umfang von derzeit 150 Seiten ist seit sehr, sehr langer Zeit konstant. Ohne konkret nachgezählt zu haben, ist die Zahl der Nettoseiten (also nach Abzug der Anzeigen) gefühlt gleich geblieben oder oder gar gestiegen...werde das aber nochmal überprüfen. Natürlich kann man das nicht mit den 350-Seiten-Wälzern aus der Zeit Ende der 90er vergleichen. Was damals möglich war, ist heute weder sinnvoll noch zeitgemäß: mit einem Heft alle Interessen abzudecken, quasi one-size-fits-all.
> 
> Das PC-Games-Stammheft richtet sich an Leser, die einen Marktüberblick haben wollen - gestern Battlefield, heute ein Adventure, morgen ein Steam-Indie-Spiel. Wer sich hingegen nur für ein einzelnes Spiel interessiert (WoW, SWTOR, RoM usw.), für den bieten wir extra zugeschnittene Magazine an. So "nerven" wir nicht die Leute, die mit MMOs nix anfangen können - und bieten umgekehrt deren Fans mehr fürs Geld. Es wäre ja Quatsch, nur um der reinen Seitenzahl willen plötzlich WoW-Guides ins Heft zu nehmen...
> 
> ...




Ich möchte hier auch mal Meinung zu einigen Themen anbringen, wenn hier schon die Chefredakteurin reinschaut   Ich bitte darum, es mir nachzusehen, wenn ich das im Anschluss ebenfalls für die PC Action machen werde, dies rührt daher, dass ich persönlich das Gefühl habe, dass dies dort die gleiche Redaktion ist, die hier allerdings aktiver zu sein scheint, als im anderen Forum der PC Action, wo auch insgesamt relativ wenig los zu sein scheint.

Aber erstmal natürlich zur PC Games:


Thema Tests/Previews: Es ist zwar schön, dass es auch Tests zu Steam-Indie-Spielen gibt, allerdings gibt es auch viele andere Indiegames, die nicht über Steam laufen und meist nicht getestet werden. Eventuell könnte man den Indie-Teil noch etwas ausbauen? Es gibt durchaus auch einige Spieler, die nämlich auf Steam/Origin konsequent verzichten (aus diversen Gründen). Insgesamt ist mir aufgefallen, dass deutlich weniger Spiele getestet werden, hier würde ich mir wie gesagt auch mehr Tests kleinerer Spiele wünschen, wenn es ganz kleine Titel sind, kann man es ja so wie früher machen, dass man dann vier Spiele kurz auf einer Seite bespricht.

Thema Reports: Berichte über Dinge wie Origina finde ich sehr gut gemacht, diese Kategorie sollte unbedingt erhalten bleiben, hier kann man ja auch sonst generelle Entwicklungen oder Trends etc. ansprechen und kritisch darstellen.

Thema vor 10 Jahren: Ist gut und interessant, man wird immer wieder noch an ältere Titel erinnert, das sollte unbedingt auch so bleiben. Gleiches gilt für die Meisterwerke.

Thema Hardware: Ich brauche das nicht unbedingt, kann mir aber vorstellen, dass es für viele interessant sein dürfte, stören tut es mich jedenfalls auch nicht.

Thema Vollversion: Die sind wirklich deutlich besser geworden, da kann man euch nur loben  Was ich schade finde ist, dass scheinbar einige Publisher euch keine Vollversionen geben wollen, obwohl ihr doch auch ihre Spiele mit ihren Berichten in gewisser Weiswe bewerbt (zumindest sorgt man mit einer Zeitschrift ja durchaus dafür, dass sie bekannter werden, sodass das durchaus auch Werbung für die Spiele ist). Gerade EA und Activision haben doch sehr ausführliche Tests und Previews spendiert bekommen, da können sie sich ruhig auch mal mit einer Vollversion dankbar zeigen, es kann ja auch eine ganz, ganz alte sein. Ich persönlich glaube auch nicht, dass keiner mehr die älteren Spiele kaufen würde, bloß weil sie einmal in einer Zeitschrift waren, da ja immer wieder neue Generationen von Spielern nachkommen, die die auch noch so alten Klassiker durchaus noch kaufen. Ist aber natürlich nur Kritik auf hohem Niveau (und ja auch in erster Linie nicht an euch), könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass ein Heft, falls ihr doch mal eine solche VV bekommen solltet, sehr gute Verkaufszahlen einfahren dürfte, alleine schon wegen dem Seltenheitswert.

Thema Rossis Rumpelkammer: Muss natürlich bleiben!


 So, nun zur PC Games Extended:

Thema Karten auf Postern oder als Atlas etc.: Ich finde die Karten/Poster wirklich klasse, hätte aber den Wunsch, dass ihr statt den Lösungskarten, auf denen dann auch immer die Position einiger Questgegenstände eingezeichnet ist, lieber auch einmal einfach nur die Karte der Spielwelt abdruckt. Ich persönlich hasse es wie die Pests, wenn man eine eigentlich schöne Karte hat, an der man sich auch nebenher orientieren kann, auf der dann aber neben den Städten auch noch die Gegenstände markiert sind - die will ich doch selber finden, Mensch! 

Thema zweite DVD: Persönlich bin ich weniger ein Fan von Videos (wird man viel zu sehr gespoilert), ich würde mich mehr über Mods/Freispiele, die keine MMOs sind (beispielsweise Freeciv oder ähnliches) auf der DVD freuen. Richtig klasse fande ich es einmal, dass ihr hier den Film zu The Witcher auf die DVD gepackt hat, denn mich interessieren auch immer die zugehörigen Bücher/Filme der Spiele, sodass ich mich über solche Dinge auch sehr freue. Was ich auch sehr gut fand, waren die Bonusgegenstände für The Witcher 2, habe das Spiel zwar selber nicht, kann mir aber vorstellen, dass solche Bonussachen auch immer sehr gut ankommen. Was mich auch sehr freuen würde wäre, wenn ihr es schaffen würdet, bestimmte Demoversionen, die es nur über Steam/Origin gibt, einmal auf die Heft DVD zu bekommen. Beispielsweise gibt es zu Reckoning ja durchaus eine etwas umfangreichere Demo, die man allerdings nur über Steam/Origin laden kann.

Thema: Spieletipps: Kann weggelassen werden, da gibt es im Internet genug dazu.

Thema Mods/Freispiele: Würde mir hier mehr wünschen, Vorstellungen von Mods oder kostenlosen Spielen, mit einem kleinen Test oder etwas ähnlichem. Auch könnte man hier mal einige RPG-Maker-Spiele ansprechen.


Insgesamt ist das aber durchaus gut, was bisher so schon bei der PC Games so drin ist, wollte hier nur mal ein paar Vorschläge machen. 

Leider muss ich sagen, dass im gleichen Maße, wie sich die PC Games stetig verbessert hat, die PC Action dagegen immer weiter an Bedeutung verloren hat. Nun sagen sie, Frau Fröhlich, dass das PC Games - Stammhaft sich an die Leser richtet, die einen Marktüberblick haben wollen und es daneben noch andere Hefte aus ihrem Verlag gibt. Aber wozu ist denn die PC Action noch gut? Der Leser bekommt so gut wie haargenau die gleichen Previews und Tests aus der PC Games als Zweitverwertung. Die Besonderheiten der PC Action ("unseriöse Bildunterschriften", lockerer Schreibstill, originelle Redakteure) sind so konsequent verschwunden, sie wirkt nur noch wie ein Zweitmagazin der PC Games, der eigentliche "Markenkern" fehlt. Hinzu kommt noch, dass sich in der PC Action genau die gleichen Vollversionen befinden, die es vorher schon in der PC Games gab (und die PC Games hat sie so gut wie immer vor der PC Action). So bin ich denn als Leser der PC Action zu einem Leser der PC Games geworden, was ich eigentlich sehr schade finde. Hier meine wirklich größte Bitte an Sie, versuchen sie zumindest bitte, auch aus der PC Action wieder etwas besonderes zu machen. So könnte man beispielsweise den Fokus auf Action legen (immerhin heißt die Zeitschrift so) und beispielsweise vermehrt und ausführlicher auch über kleinere Action-orientierte Spiele berichten. Vielleicht könnte man dort dann statt der normalen Vollversion einen Code für ein Ab-18-Spiel beilegen (wobei der Leser dann per Ausweiß oder so bestätigen müsste, dass er auch wirklich 18 Jahre alt ist). Ich weiß, dass soetwas mal angedacht war und hielte das für eine gute Idee. Möglich wäre auch, der PC Action einen Fokus auf Indie-Titel oder auf Klassiker zu geben und entsprechende Vollversionen beizulegen (beispielsweise hin und wieder einen echten Klassiker, oder auch mal nur ein Freispiel-Remake etc.). Was ich bezüglich der Vollversionen auch gut fand (ja, ich gebe zu, diese sind mir sehr wichtig), war, wenn man in der PC Games das Spiel fand und in der PC Action das Addon oder umgekehrt - kann aber verstehen, wenn sich dann andere darüber beschweren (muss man ja beides kaufen etc.). Eventuell könnte man es auch so verbinden, dass man dann hin und wieder einfach ein Spiel in die PC Games tut und das zugehörige Stand-Alone-Addon in die PC Action - könnte mir dann auch vorstellen, dass einige so beide Magazine kaufen würden. Ich hoffe, dass ich sie hiermit nicht verschreckt habe, ich wollte nur einmal auch alle Ideen hier schreiben, wie man die PC Action wieder ein wenig entwickeln könnte, sodass diese dann neben der PC Games als Alternative (und nicht als "Zweitmagazin") bestehen kann. Gerade auch für eine ab 18 - Action - Zeitschrift oder auch für ein Indiemagazin (viele Leute regen sich doch über die großen Blockbuster immer mal wieder auf), dürfte es sicherlich genügend Interessierte geben.


Vielen lieben Dank, dass hier im Forum auch die Möglichkeit besteh Feedback zu geben und danke auch dafür, dass es auch gelesen wird.


----------



## Peter Bathge (23. Januar 2012)

-Rhodan- schrieb:


> Edit: Hab ich das richtig verstanden, dass man dazu nicht den Vorgänger brauch um es zu spielen.



Genau, du kannst die King's Bounty Collection spielen, ohne den ersten Teil King's Bounty: The Legend zu haben. Den solltest du dir aber trotzdem nicht entgehen lassen, ist nämlich sehr gut. Und ja, den hatten wir auch schon mal als Vollversion - siehe Ausgabe 07/10


----------



## AlphaZen (23. Januar 2012)

Wie siehts denn mit dem Kopierschutz von Crossworlds aus? Jemand meinte, das Original konnte man nur drei mal installieren/aktivieren, bevor man sich neue Aktivierungen vom Entwickler holen muss. Oder habt ihr die Gold-Version von Crossworlds, die anscheinend nur auf nen CD-Check setzt?


----------



## Peter Bathge (23. Januar 2012)

AlphaZen schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn mit dem Kopierschutz von Crossworlds aus? Jemand meinte, das Original konnte man nur drei mal installieren/aktivieren, bevor man sich neue Aktivierungen vom Entwickler holen muss. Oder habt ihr die Gold-Version von Crossworlds, die anscheinend nur auf nen CD-Check setzt?


 
Letzteres.


----------



## gamersince1984 (24. Januar 2012)

Ich bin zufrieden mit der PC-Games, wie sie jetzt ist. War früher schonmal Abonnent (bis Ende 2004), habe es dann aber gekündigt, weil ich diesen PC-Games-Reporter schrecklich fand. Mittlerweile habe ich aber wieder ein Abo abgeschlossen, weil sich die Qualität sehr verbessert hat. Nur etwas mehr Videos könnten es schon sein.


----------



## Lordex (24. Januar 2012)

Jetzt muss ich nochma Fragen, ich hatte mir mal bei Steam alle Teile als Angebot gekauft aber ned gesehn das der ganz Kram auf Englisch ist( ich HASSE Englisch)! Wie is das jetzt wenn ich mir Morgen die Version ausm Heft kaufe? Geht das irgendwie? Muss man doch auch bei Steam aktivieren oder?


----------



## Peter Bathge (24. Januar 2012)

Lordex schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich nochma Fragen, ich hatte mir mal bei Steam alle Teile als Angebot gekauft aber ned gesehn das der ganz Kram auf Englisch ist( ich HASSE Englisch)! Wie is das jetzt wenn ich mir Morgen die Version ausm Heft kaufe? Geht das irgendwie? Muss man doch auch bei Steam aktivieren oder?


 
1. Du kannst bei Steam die Sprache umstellen. Einfach in deiner Spielebibliothek Rechtsklick auf den Spielenamen, Eigenschaften und dann unter Sprache die gewünschte Einstellung vornehmen.
2. Die King's Bounty Collection auf unserer DVD benötigt kein Steam.


----------



## Lordex (24. Januar 2012)

Hmm ich mein das ging nicht, eben weil bei Steam auch nur Englisch als Sprache steht.... Muss Legends nochma fix installen und ma gucken!


----------



## Mothman (24. Januar 2012)

Lordex schrieb:


> Hmm ich mein das ging nicht, eben weil bei Steam auch nur Englisch als Sprache steht.... Muss Legends nochma fix installen und ma gucken!


 Ich glaube es gab nie eine deutsche Version von Kings Bounty. Jedenfalls nicht auf Steam. Ich wills nicht extra nochmal installieren, aber auf der Shop-Seite steht auch nur "Sprachen: Englisch, Russisch".


----------



## Lordex (24. Januar 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ich glaube es gab nie eine deutsche Version von Kings Bounty. Jedenfalls nicht auf Steam. Ich wills nicht extra nochmal installieren, aber auf der Shop-Seite steht auch nur "Sprachen: Englisch, Russisch".


 
Genau das meine ich ja und deswegen auch meine Frage ob die Heft Version Steam benötigt^^ Aber die Frage wurde mir ja schon beantwortet und ich denke in dem Fall werd ichs mir wohl zulegen!


----------



## Ichhier (24. Januar 2012)

Das möchte ich nochmal ergänzen, das finde ich richtig klasse, dass eure VVs immer frei von den gängigen Online-Kopierschutzsystemen sind.  Ganz großes Lob dafür


----------



## hagren (24. Januar 2012)

Superkrasse Vollversion!


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. Januar 2012)

Ichhier schrieb:


> Das möchte ich nochmal ergänzen, das finde ich richtig klasse, dass eure VVs immer frei von den gängigen Online-Kopierschutzsystemen sind.  Ganz großes Lob dafür


 
Vielleicht sollte man irgendwann nur noch Heftvollversionen kaufen, da wird man von dem ganzen Kram verschont


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. Januar 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ich glaube es gab nie eine deutsche Version von Kings Bounty. Jedenfalls nicht auf Steam. Ich wills nicht extra nochmal installieren, aber auf der Shop-Seite steht auch nur "Sprachen: Englisch, Russisch".


 
Bei einigen Spielen, vor allem bei denen später eine Ladenversion kommt, gibt es meist die deutsche Sprachausgabe und/oder Texte nur bei der Ladenversion, weil sich derjenige Publisher, der es veröffentlicht, wohl extra die Mühe macht es einzudeutschen. Schon allein deswegen (und wegen Verpackung) lohnt es sich immer auf eine Retail-Version zu warten.


----------



## Stirrling (20. Februar 2012)

Zu dem Podcast von Gameone:   Nix für ungut, der war nett anzuhören und es war auch schön, alte Hasen mal wieder zu erleben - aber ist eine Meinung einer TV-/Online- Gameredaktion der Maßstab, wenns die Daseinsberechtigung von Spielezeitschriften angeht?

Die Leute haben vermutlich so gut wie unbegrenzt Zugang zu Internet, Preview- und Vollversionen, technischen Möglichkeiten (Smartphones, Tablets,natürlich alles mit Flatrates), Presse-Events und bekommen im Laufe ihrer Arbeitswoche Unmengen Hintergrundinfos durch Kollegen in der Redaktion, von den Herstellern usw. 

Wozu noch Hefte lesen, deren Stoff min. 1 1/2 bis 2 Wochen "alt" ist?  

So.... und jetzt kommen wir zu dem Typus "Gemeiner Spieler": 
Wobei ich nicht gerade der Maßstab bin: komme in der Woche vllt. 10h zum zocken, und verbringe die Freizeit am Rechner auch so weit wie möglich mit spielen (würde mich als Core-Gelegenheitsspieler bezeichnen).... und klappere natürlich flott diverse Newsseiten ab, verfasse 2-3 Minuten lang mehr oder weniger empörte Foreneinträge (hätte jetzt schon wieder ne SWTOR Daily fertig  ) ...

Für mich ist ein Magazin die beste, preiswerteste und flexibelste Möglichkeit, mich zu fast jeder Zeit mit Games beschäftigen zu können (außer beim Autofahren, aber da gibts ja Podcasts). Denn, wenn ich an meinem liebsten Spielgerät sitze, will ich primär zocken.
Und deswegen werden diverse Hefte immer wieder regelmässig von verschiedenen Verlagen (na gut, von 3 Verlagen) gekauft und durchgeschmökert. 

Beim Fazit der Gameone-Jungs ("Keiner braucht noch Print-Magazine") mußte ich an die historische Figur Marie-Antoinette denken, die ja wohl sagte: "Warum hungert das Volk? Wenn sie kein Brot haben, dann sollen sie eben Kuchen essen!"

Ach - und seit ich Auto fahre, frage ich mich auch ab und zu "Wer braucht Fahrrad, Bus und Bahn? Man kann doch den PKW benutzen...."


----------

